# Retiring



## Furbylad (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi all 
New to this so any advice appreciated my wife and I plan to retire in 18 months kefilonia, I have a military pension and we have investments etc etc, iv noticed on some sites that I have to prove we will not be a burden on the state how much do they expect to see in my accounts 
Thanks


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 24, 2010)

330 euros in a Greek bank account. At least this is the figure while the UK remains in the UK.


----------



## Furbylad (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks for that is it easy to open a Greek bank account ?


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 24, 2010)

Of course I meant to say " At least this is the figure while the UK remains in the EU."

Opening a Greek bank account seems more involved than when I first did it, probably due to anti terrorist/money laundering regulations. They may want documentation showing that you are up to date with tax liabilities (UK in your situation), identification and a Greek tax number. Enquire at a branch and they will tell you what is required.


----------



## Furbylad (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks for the info we'r out in July for a holiday so will pop into bank and ask ?


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

Furbylad said:


> Thanks for the info we'r out in July for a holiday so will pop into bank and ask ?


As far as I have heard Greeks cannot open bank accounts now under these capital controls,I was lucky and managed to reactivate a dormant account before they closed it off thus allowing me another 420 euro each month.As a non Greek it may be different.The banks will obviously put you straight.


----------



## Furbylad (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks for that obviously got a few things to look into, best I start lol


----------

